# Recent cooks



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Been gone a bit. Here are pics of a fattie cook I did this week.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks tasty


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Paymaster said:


> Been gone a bit. Here are pics of a fattie cook I did this week.
> View attachment 67720


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Looking Good


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Paymaster said:


> Been gone a bit. Here are pics of a fattie cook I did this week.
> View attachment 67720


Pay, have you ever added more than cheese to your fatties? Mushrooms, peppers, onions? Any reason not to add?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes. Even fruit. You can opt to use beef and meat loaf seasoning rather than sausage. You have endless options.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Paymaster said:


> Yes. Even fruit. You can opt to use beef and meat loaf seasoning rather than sausage. You have endless options.


Thanks, never thought of adding fruit.


----------



## annanikolson (May 31, 2021)

I can't live without mac and cheese.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

annanikolson said:


> I can't live without mac and cheese.
> View attachment 68182


This looks amazing, Where did it come from?


----------

